# running ethernet through attic



## null_pointer_us (May 12, 2006)

WRT getting cable into an existing electrical box, I found this thread which has some good ideas:

http://groups.google.com/group/misc...7a8e554eeff/465d3c740337868f#465d3c740337868f

I've come up with my own idea using some stuff I have lying around.

Get the following:

A piece of small chain about 6" in length, a width smaller than the width of the cable, and able to be attracted by a magnet
A telescoping magnet, like a pen-shaped pocket magnet.
A flashlight with a good, long charge to it. And maybe some replacement batteries.
A pair of needle-nose pliers that can fit a little ways into the punch-out hole of an electrical box.
Lots and lots of patience, and a helper...with even more patience.
Here's the process:

Remove the cover from the existing electrical box and punch out one of the hole tabs so that the wire can fit through.
Set the flashlight on something that can angle it slightly up (or down) to shine through the punchout hole and into the wall.
Go upstairs and drill two holes in the top board of the wall: one for the cable and one for your eye.
Attach the short length of chain to the end of the cable and begin lowering the cable down one of the two newly drilled holes.
Lower the cable until it reaches the light from the flashlight. Since the wall is fairly dark, the light should be quite visible.
Go downstairs and insert the telescoping magnet through the punchout hole until it attracts the metal chain and clicks onto it.
Carefully pull the telescoping magnet back through the hole, stopping just before the point where the chain presses against the box and forces itself off the magnet.
With your other hand, use the needlenose pliers to grab the chain and thread it into the electrical box.
Discard the flashlight and grab the chain with your free hand, using the pliers to work the end of the cable up slightly and through the punchout hole.

(I still need advice on whether drilling will cause cracks in the wall.)


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Tell dad that drilling a 5/16" hole through the top plate for Cat5 will not cause any structural damage. How does he think that all of the rest of the electrical/phone/alarm systems were installed?


----------



## null_pointer_us (May 12, 2006)

Thanks! I plan to tell him after the project's finished, though.


----------

